# what color of paint and tile for fireplace?



## sil (Sep 27, 2007)

I am re-doing my whole living room. I will have a sectional sofa set from Ekornes coming soon. The sofa will be Winered. I have a black massage chair at the corner and my audio visual stuff in the other corner. 
I am thinking about using Bruce Hardwood engineered floor. Caruth plank E911 which is caramel color and maple wood. It is 3/8 x 3 inches plank.
What color of travertine tiles would look for the fireplace? My plasma will be mounted above the fireplace. 
What color should I paint the living room?
The next room (dining room ) has maple wood dining room set with white 18x18 tiles.


----------



## funnyguy (Sep 24, 2007)

The walls could probably use a grayed green, mid toned, to offset the browns. Tiles should probable match the floors. Tie in all the colors with an area rug.


----------

